# CPSC Recall: Performax and Wilton 10" Sliding Miter Saws



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 27, 2007
Release #08-100

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 689-9928
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Miter Saws Recalled by WMH Tool Group Due to Laceration Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Performax and Wilton 10" Sliding Miter Saws

Units: About 7,100

Manufacturer: WMH Tool Group Inc. (WMH), of Elgin, Ill.

Hazard: The saw handle's switch can fail, causing the saw to smoke,
spark, and trip circuit breakers, and disable the safety brake. The saw
also can keep operating unless the unit is unplugged, posing a
laceration hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: WMH has received reports of six incidents with the
saws. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recall includes Performax model number 90206 and Wilton
model number 34570 10-inch sliding miter saws with date code/serial
numbers ranging from W062505 to W070405. The model, date code/serial
numbers are printed on a black label on the motor housing of the saw.

Sold at: Home centers and hardware retailers nationwide from August 2006
through March 2007 for between $150 and $250.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using these saws and call WMH
to receive a replacement miter saw or a full refund.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact WMH at (800)
689-9928 between 8 a.m. and 6 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit
the firm's Web site at www.wmhtoolgroup.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08100.html


----------



## Fishsomo (Feb 18, 2008)

I had this happen! See "danger Will Robinson"


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I've read about that.


----------

